# Wheel weight glue/tape



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the best way to get a large quantity of the sticky back tape used for wheel weights off? 

The wheels have had winter tyres on and off several times so have several areas to remove. I have tardis but it doesn't seem to touch it until you remove all the tape first.


Any help appreciated please.

Kirky


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Tardis, An old chopstick with the flat edge and some make up pads. Soak the pads and leave over the weight pad, attack with chopstick job done.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

soak kitchen towel or a cloth in tardis and place it over the glue and leave it to soak in:thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Sounds good will try that, anyone know out of interest what this drill bit is?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Kirkyworld said:


> Sounds good will try that, anyone know out of interest what this drill bit is?


Caramel/Fudge wheel


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use an old credit card and soak the area in Tardis while carefully scraping. 
Gonz


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm off tomorrow so I'll get the wheels off and have another go. :thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Try a caramel wheel, they are the best tool for this job.

Sutty.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Where can you get one of these "caramel wheels" from?
I've just had new tyres all round and the sticky pads/tape looks horrible


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Machine Matt. Tool station or ebay.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I use an old credit card and soak the area in Tardis while carefully scraping.
> Gonz


Yep worked for me too:thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I use plastic razor blades.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Luke M said:


> I use plastic razor blades.


Where did you get them from?
I would like to get some


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> Where did you get them from?
> I would like to get some


Ebay mate.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Ebay mate.


Thanks just ordered a set


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

A dab of petrol on a rag will get it straight off.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wd40.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Phil-1 said:


> Where did you get them from?
> I would like to get some


Never even heard of these before, great shout mate. Just ordered some


----------



## SLM3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Toffee wheel is the best bet and doesnt damage the alloy if you use it correctly. some sticky pads can be removed without any product by trying to roll it off. The more stubborn ones will need the drill attachment.


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

I use a different solvent called liquid buffer.

I noticed my tyre fitter uses it to remove wheel weight adhesive so bought a litre off Amazon.

works the same as T+G or petrol but seems to work a lot quicker.

Good luck
Mart:thumb:


----------

